# Definition of "Hellenism"



## MMasztal (Apr 14, 2007)

Can someone provide a definition of "Hellenism" as it existed in the early church?

Sorry, but I just moved and can't find the box with my theological dictionaries,

Thanks


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

In the NT it was a reference to Jewish people who adopted Greek culture and Philosophical systems. In worst cases some Jewish teachers were intepreting Moses through the lens of this system. Grace and Peace


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you. I should have phrased my question better. What are the aspects of Greek culture that would differ from Hebraic, ie, from a theological standpoint. I know about their multiple gods, and understand their use of logic, but how did Hellenism impact the growth of the early Church?


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

Hellenism became a huge problem for the people of Israel. One example is that Hellenism changed the manner the ancient Jews sacrificed in their temples. Hellenism influenced the ancient Jews to begin praying aloud vocally, because the Greeks prayed aloud vocally to their gods (usually Zeus). In fact, the Greeks even took over the First Temple at one point, forcing the Israelites to worship their gods in the Temple. Basically, Hellenism changed Israel over time. Thousands of years later, scholars want us to believe that Jesus Christ was using some Greek philosophy in His teachings. Hellenism has a lot more to it, but that's what I know biblically.

Do you want more information on the Hellenization of the ancient Jews?


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

MMasztal said:


> Thank you. I should have phrased my question better. What are the aspects of Greek culture that would differ from Hebraic, ie, from a theological standpoint. I know about their multiple gods, and understand their use of logic, but how did Hellenism impact the growth of the early Church?


Recomended reading:A History of Israel, 3rd Edition , John Bright: ISBN#0664213812


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

MMasztal said:


> Thank you. I should have phrased my question better. What are the aspects of Greek culture that would differ from Hebraic, ie, from a theological standpoint. I know about their multiple gods, and understand their use of logic, but how did Hellenism impact the growth of the early Church?


I would say Gnostic views that infected the early Church were Greek. That is off the top of my head, I would have to look at other reference works. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

I apologize for making an error. I explained "hellenization", not "hellenism."
If you'd like to know more about hellenization, I can tell you what I learned on it in my college course this semester.

*Hellenism*, from Greek Έλληνισμός ('Hellenismos'), imitation of the Greeks; German Hellenizein, to speak Greek.

*Hellenization* (or *Hellenisation*) is a term used to describe a cultural change in which something non-Greek becomes Greek (Hellenistic civilization). The process can either be voluntary, or applied with varying degrees of force.

*Sources:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellenism_%28neoclassicism%29

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellenization


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Tom Roach said:


> I apologize for making an error. I explained "hellenization", not "hellenism."
> If you'd like to know more about hellenization, I can tell you what I learned on it in my college course this semester.
> 
> *Hellenism*, from Greek Έλληνισμός ('Hellenismos'), imitation of the Greeks; German Hellenizein, to speak Greek.
> ...


Oops for me as well! I have Bright 3rd and looked at it myself! In my defense I never went to seminary.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Oops for me as well! I have Bright 3rd and looked at it myself! In my defense I never went to seminary.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the information.


----------

